# Best way to get a new iPhone 4



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

Seems to be to try and win it - good luck!


----------



## slimmer (Aug 4, 2010)

I called Fido retentions, was denied, tried again and bingo = ordered a 16GB.

Fido site now states they have limited quantity.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

I had a similar scenario to Slimmer with Telus. I wasn't taking to retentions, but I did order a 32GB from Telus. Showed up the next day. Way better than waiting in any line- though there weren't any lines around these parts really. There also wasn't any stock. Haha.


----------



## slimmer (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks like I spoke too soon.

I called Fido back today to see if I could change the shipping address and was promptly told that they were OUT of iphones.

"But what about the one I was specifically told they found and would send to me?" I asked.

No answer. Fido sent "a form" and before it was received, they'd run out. The hilarious thing: Fido CSR told me that if I wanted to, I could go to a Fido store and just get one.

"Oh, they have stock now?!" I asked...excitedly.

"No, but you can try".

...wasn't that the reason why I contacted retentions to begin with?!?!?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

Ya, it really is difficult - specially if you have a job and can't stand in line for a couple hours a day. 

Check out this contest though, there's only about 200 people in it - judging from twitter followers - so your odds of winning an iPhone 4 seem pretty good:

Room1337 Win a factory unlocked iPhone 4 & more!

Cheers!


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

I ordered 2 iPhones from Fido over retentions direct phone number on Monday at around 7pm mountain. They were both 32GB units. Both were delivered yesterday (Wednesday) at 1PM. Recieved email confirmation of both HUP`s about 2 hours after ordering them , and email confirmation of shipping with a UPS tracking number on Tuesday at around 3PM.

both were free after fido dollars :lmao:


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

The funny thing about retentions, is that you can get a "hard ass" one day, and call back the next day and get someone who really wants to help you. Guess even they get lazy like some CSRs.


----------



## slimmer (Aug 4, 2010)

Just ordered through Fido retentions and confirmed they have 16/32GB.

Good luck!


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

slimmer said:


> Just ordered through Fido retentions and confirmed they have 16/32GB.
> 
> Good luck!


Stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## turbo_mazda06 (Aug 12, 2010)

I just ordered a phone through Rogers retention, they only had 16gb avail, but according to rep they had a retention stock of around 300, worth a try, I had to bend the truth a little to get one, told them I went to a store that had a waiting list and I was gonna complain directly to apple as waiting lists arnt allowed, rep agreed told me he would send me one, while on phone I got email conformation of order , it's worth a try guys


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone knows the answer to this. When it comes to the warranty of the phone, is it the person's warranty or the phone's warranty.

I bought my phone from my friend's cousin. He bought it from Telus back in December 2009. So technically, the one year warranty hasn't expired. But he can't find the receipt. Will Telus or Apple still honor the warranty?


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

eric72 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone knows the answer to this. When it comes to the warranty of the phone, is it the person's warranty or the phone's warranty.
> 
> I bought my phone from my friend's cousin. He bought it from Telus back in December 2009. So technically, the one year warranty hasn't expired. But he can't find the receipt. Will Telus or Apple still honor the warranty?


Of course it is the phone's warranty. One year from date of purchase, and Applecare will extend it another year if purchased.
So you can go to the Apple Store or call Applecare and your replacement will be free.


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

silentsim said:


> Of course it is the phone's warranty. One year from date of purchase, and Applecare will extend it another year if purchased.
> So you can go to the Apple Store or call Applecare and your replacement will be free.


Thanks silentsim. Since I don't have proof of purchase, should I try my luck with Apple Store or Telus? I'm assuming they can easily pull up the phone's info (ie. when it was initially activated) with the IMEI number. I figure if they can find out if an iPhone was flagged as stolen with that serial, they can pull up the info on when it was first used. Clarifying if the phone is still within the one year warranty. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I ordered one from Fido retentions today, it was called, called them up directly, had no hassle, ordered a 16gb, and got $20 off my plan as well. I don't really mind having a redonkulous 4 year contract now.


----------



## guitarwolf (Aug 5, 2010)

turbo_mazda06 said:


> I just ordered a phone through Rogers retention, they only had 16gb avail, but according to rep they had a retention stock of around 300, worth a try, I had to bend the truth a little to get one, told them I went to a store that had a waiting list and I was gonna complain directly to apple as waiting lists arnt allowed, rep agreed told me he would send me one, while on phone I got email conformation of order , it's worth a try guys


Yup, that's exactly how i scored one for myself and my girlfriend! I have my whole story on another thread but that's the essence of it!
Well done, turbo!!


----------



## imeldamac (Aug 20, 2005)

Bell?


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

A little off topic, but applies to getting a new iPhone. I finally contacted Apple Care, and they told me my 3GS was still under warranty for the next year and a half. So they told me to just go into my local Apple Store and have my phone swapped out. I asked "just like that? Just go in tell them I spoke to you, and they'll just swap out my phone?". She said "that's it". So I go to the Apple Store after work (about a 20 min drive), and bam! Freakin busy. I've never seen an Apple Store this busy. But then again I never had to go to an Apple Store (I usually deal with authorized Apple dealers). So I wait in line for about 30 min, when it was my turn up the "Genius" asks me if I had an appointment.

Since when did we have to start making appointments to swap out a phone?! I explained to the guy this is what Apple Care told me to do, and all he can say is "I don't know why they told you that. But you need to make an appointment with a 'Genius', otherwise no one will see you". Wow! What a bunch of tards. I waste my time, gas, and patience, based on what an Apple Employee told me, only to have another Apple Employee tell me pretty much I'm $h!t out of luck unless I book an appt.

Most people accommodate those who were given the wrong info, just so that they don't feel like they were given the runaround and have wasted their time. Even the really bad customer service people have done that. Not to mention there were others there that didn't have an appoitment but were being looked after. Definitely not the Apple I grew up with. At least the good thing is I got to book an appt from that location to one closer to where I work. And that I don't have to worry about any issues swapping the handset out. At least that's what Apple Care tells me. We'll see. Not happy with Apple lately.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hard to believe that anyone who reads this forum regularly or visits and Apple store local website does not know you need an appointment at the Genius bar.

That policy is there so you DON'T have to wait in line.


----------

